# Where to find contests/competitions?



## mchamberlin (Nov 26, 2012)

I've been interested in entering contests, but about 90% of the stuff I come across on the web is geared towards pop and other related genres. I come across orchestral contest's once in a blue moon, and usually by the time I hear of them they are already done (most recently 8dio's Stand Out). This does not include classical competitions, which are in abundance. I'm strictly speaking about contests geared towards sampled orchestral music.

Obviously this site is one source to look for them, and I've joined Talenthouse (although again they have more opportunities in other genres). Can anyone else recommend any others for me to check out?


----------



## SamGarnerStudios (Nov 26, 2012)

Im bumping this, I would also like to know a good place to find these.


----------



## Mike Marino (Nov 26, 2012)

Here's one guys:

http://theindiegathering.com/scoring.php


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 27, 2012)

> Pay registration fee



So you have to pay money - $35 for one submission - $50 for two, just to have your music considered? Anyone who does this should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Mike Marino (Nov 27, 2012)

It does seem rather silly to have to pay, yes.


----------



## jleckie (Nov 27, 2012)

Goodness gracious. To charge so much to enter you would have thought the quality of the so called 'trailers' one is to score would be of better quality. (watched the Melissa one)


----------



## wst3 (Nov 27, 2012)

My first thought was that there is a cost to running something like this, and the entry fees didn't seem out of line. Then I watched the videos, and yeah, they seem a bit weak.


----------



## Mike Marino (Nov 27, 2012)

I did contact one of the pst winners about this competition (Rob Powers: http://robpowersmusic.com/)....and he said that the supposed "market your name in the industry" didn't do anything for his career.


----------



## mchamberlin (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah those trailers are awful. Anyone else know of any possibilities?


----------



## Mike Marino (Nov 28, 2012)

Here's perhaps one to keep an eye on. I sent an email asking if they were going to continue this in 2013:

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/zurich-film-festival-starts-film-267877


----------



## Dan (Jan 3, 2013)

Mike Marino @ Wed Nov 28 said:


> Here's perhaps one to keep an eye on. I sent an email asking if they were going to continue this in 2013:
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/zurich-film-festival-starts-film-267877



Did you hear back from them?


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Jan 3, 2013)

There always used to be the Turner Classic Movies Young Film Composers Competition annually. But it seems like it's discontinued?


----------



## rgames (Jan 3, 2013)

Not sure what types of contests/competitions you're talking about but the American Composers Forum has a bunch of listings that are regularly updated. They're more in the concert music genres, not film or other related genres.

rgames


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 3, 2013)

> Did you hear back from them?



Sure didn't.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jan 11, 2013)

I launched the first Cinesonique Young Composer music competition last year.

I did it precisely because there were none except the Tuner one that I knew of that were doing anything substantial. 

I raised the funds online and the winner took away $1800. 

The judges were Daryl Griffith and Mike Verta. In total, I think we got about 40 entries. All of the money was given to the winner and I did not keep anything. 

Matt Bowlder also gave away two copies of his libraries/sound packs to the runner up.

This year, I am doing it again. Daryl Griffith is back on board with Neil Varley who is a senior producer with the BBC Concert orchestra (The BBC is not affiliated with this).

I am still in the planning stages. But the age limit has been removed and it is no longer a film music contest because there isnt any film to score.

We will be focusing on concert type music made only with virtual instruments.

If I can raise enough money, I will try and get the winner's music performed by a small orchestra (probably remotely as there wont be enough money to fly the contestant down) and an exchange with an orchestrator.

This year, I hope to make it bigger and more succesful. 

Daryl, Mike and I came up with a system of grading that focused on composition 80% and Programming 20%. 

We will continue with this theme.

A third judge will be added who will most likely be an instrumentalist. 

This will give three unique view points from people who are all working in different sister fields in music.

I wish more people will donate this time and really make it shine through.

However, even $1800 was not bad and I am currently not aware of any such competitions.

Of course, I am forgetting the details on the 8Dio contest that was held recently.

As part of Cinesonique, I also interviewed Lorne Balfe, Tyler Bates and Matt Gates.

This is the little website (in need of an update) - http://www.cinesonique.net (www.cinesonique.net)


Tanuj.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 11, 2013)

Looking forward to it, Tanuj.


----------

